# Bluetooth phonebook question



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

I've got the bluetooth kit installed in my car, and it is working very well with my Sony-Ericsson T616, but there's one strange thing I can't figure out. I would like to have my most frequently called phone numbers at the top of my list. This way I could dial them with just one or two clicks of the steering wheel controls. 

My phone keeps the names in alphabetical order by first name, and this order is transferred, for the most part, to the car when they synch up. So I add a name like AAA Home AAA to the phone, and it appears at the top of the phone list, but not at the top of the car's phonebook! This is weird. Has anyone figured this out?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

whk said:


> My phone keeps the names in alphabetical order by first name, and this order is transferred, for the most part, to the car when they synch up. So I add a name like AAA Home AAA to the phone, and it appears at the top of the phone list, but not at the top of the car's phonebook! This is weird. Has anyone figured this out?


I wish I could put the BT kit in my car you lucky dog! (I have Assist in my car  )

"AAA Home" was completely new entry, not just a name change? I worked on some on other BT sync products before. There are some sync solutions that would not change it because the phone number was the same. If there is a way to remove the whole phonebook from the car then resync the phone I would try that, even if you have to delete and do a BT re-pairing.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*bt sept*



gojira-san said:


> I wish I could put the BT kit in my car you lucky dog! (I have Assist in my car  )
> 
> "AAA Home" was completely new entry, not just a name change? I worked on some on other BT sync products before. There are some sync solutions that would not change it because the phone number was the same. If there is a way to remove the whole phonebook from the car then resync the phone I would try that, even if you have to delete and do a BT re-pairing.


Hey perhaps well get luckey if the ruhmors are true about a sept bt option for us w/assist :dunno:


----------



## gizzy (Apr 4, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> I wish I could put the BT kit in my car you lucky dog! (I have Assist in my car  )


Ditch Assist and install Bluetooth :thumbup: My current contract expires in June, so I will be buying a bluetooth phone and install the bluetooth module myself or have the dealer do it (havn't decided yet :dunno: ).


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

gizzy said:


> Ditch Assist and install Bluetooth :thumbup: My current contract expires in June, so I will be buying a bluetooth phone and install the bluetooth module myself or have the dealer do it (havn't decided yet :dunno: ).


I've heard people complaining that dealers won't remove the Assist in order to install Bluetooth. Some dealers are even refusing to sell the BT Kit if they know you have Assist. So either way you will be installing it yourself.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

gizzy said:


> Ditch Assist and install Bluetooth :thumbup: My current contract expires in June, so I will be buying a bluetooth phone and install the bluetooth module myself or have the dealer do it (havn't decided yet :dunno: ).


Yeah I now have a 2 year contract (they up'ed it because they did not deliver the Assist module when the car was delivered) If they don't deliver a BT/Assist module I may just do that.


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> "AAA Home" was completely new entry, not just a name change? I worked on some on other BT sync products before. There are some sync solutions that would not change it because the phone number was the same. If there is a way to remove the whole phonebook from the car then resync the phone I would try that, even if you have to delete and do a BT re-pairing.


Your comment got me looking in the right direction. The synchronization algorithm must be checking to see which phone numbers need to be synched, and then transferring over the corresponding name. I had two names with the same number, and it was only transferring over one of them. It works now - thanks.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

whk said:


> I've got the bluetooth kit installed in my car, and it is working very well with my Sony-Ericsson T616, but there's one strange thing I can't figure out. I would like to have my most frequently called phone numbers at the top of my list. This way I could dial them with just one or two clicks of the steering wheel controls.
> 
> My phone keeps the names in alphabetical order by first name, and this order is transferred, for the most part, to the car when they synch up. So I add a name like AAA Home AAA to the phone, and it appears at the top of the phone list, but not at the top of the car's phonebook! This is weird. Has anyone figured this out?


I also have BT and T616, and having possibly same problem -- can't get the phone's list to update the car's list.

However, there is a workaround that does work, if a bit radical, another poster mentioned it: Delete the pairings and re-pair the phone and car. This will also kill the car's phonebook and it will re-load from phone. I have done this and it does work.

I too wish that the car's list was sorted by last use, rather than alphabetic by first name. Takes a while to scroll thru them names. 

rpeeples


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Glad that my info helped you out - nice to know that old sync knowledge is still useful!

--pete


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey guys, I have a T616, 2000 Ci...what do I need (or can I) to hook it up to my car? I've always thought you had to buy the motorola? As well, I'm about to purchase BT...and this would be icing on the cake if I could get this to work.

Thanks!


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*bt*



Jim Seattle said:


> Hey guys, I have a T616, 2000 Ci...what do I need (or can I) to hook it up to my car? I've always thought you had to buy the motorola? As well, I'm about to purchase BT...and this would be icing on the cake if I could get this to work.
> 
> Thanks!


a good start would be to read this tread and use the search feature to find more bt info here.. in particular the bmw web site link for list of aproved phones.

not sure what you ment by about to purchase bt,, did u mean bmw? if so it will come with a book of instructions.

that plus all the info you can search for here should give you a warm fuzzy

best of luck w/ur car and bt phone ' there way cool


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> Hey guys, I have a T616, 2000 Ci...what do I need (or can I) to hook it up to my car?


There's probably other info here on the board but the quick answer is I think the BMW kit only works on 3/02 and later builds of the E46.

You could use one of the other BT kits and wire that into your car, such as the Sony Ericsson HCB-30 or the new HCB-300 (which allows multiple phones to connect easily to the interface), the Parrot DriveBlue or the Nokia car kit. I don't have any experience in installing these particular kits, although I have been thinking of installing the HCB-30 in the truck.


----------



## JBF (Apr 12, 2004)

rpeeples said:


> I also have BT and T616, and having possibly same problem -- can't get the phone's list to update the car's list.
> 
> However, there is a workaround that does work, if a bit radical, another poster mentioned it: Delete the pairings and re-pair the phone and car. This will also kill the car's phonebook and it will re-load from phone. I have done this and it does work.
> 
> ...


If you get tired of seeing the numbers listed by first name, there is a fix, assuming you're synching with Outlook on your PC too. It takes a bit to do, but once you do it, you're all set. You change the mappings in the SE software on your PC so that first name = last name and last name=first name. Then you set the phone to display contacts by first name. You end up with both the phone and the ULF listing numbers by last name.

Might be an easier way, but I couldn't find it with the T616.


----------



## gizzy (Apr 4, 2004)

gfeiner said:


> I've heard people complaining that dealers won't remove the Assist in order to install Bluetooth. Some dealers are even refusing to sell the BT Kit if they know you have Assist. So either way you will be installing it yourself.


Dealer has already stated that they have done this for a couple of other people. They just ephasized repeatedly  that I would no longer have assist.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

JBF said:


> If you get tired of seeing the numbers listed by first name, there is a fix, assuming you're synching with Outlook on your PC too. It takes a bit to do, but once you do it, you're all set. You change the mappings in the SE software on your PC so that first name = last name and last name=first name. Then you set the phone to display contacts by first name. You end up with both the phone and the ULF listing numbers by last name.
> 
> Might be an easier way, but I couldn't find it with the T616.


Hey, this works! Thanks for spelling it out for me, it is a little convoluted, but it does the trick.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

gizzy said:


> Dealer has already stated that they have done this for a couple of other people. They just ephasized repeatedly  that I would no longer have assist.


but why not remove the assist now so you can go to BT, then, if they figure out how to make them both work together you could go back? :dunno:


----------

